# Soapstone beer mug, for the addicts



## Highbeam (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, I love my soapstone. The wife bought me this mug a while back for a gift. It wasn't really expensive and a good thing since if you try and drink straight from it it tastes weird. Well maybe not taste as much as smell and since you taste with smell to some degree it makes the beer taste funny. The cup does not leak or seem to absorb the beer.

I put it in the freezer before using and boy oh boy does it get cold and stay cold. Truly a frosty mug. First photo of dry mug on my hearthstone stove. The finish is not as polished as the stove. Second photo wet with water since as we all know, soapstone looks better wet.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 13, 2009)

Neat. I would imagine it would make the beer taste a bit off, though. Sweet mug, but is that a copper handle? better wear your stove gloves when drinking that thing straight out of the freezer...


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it a gentle cold?  :lol:


----------



## karri0n (Apr 13, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Is it a gentle cold?  :lol:




BAHAHA ROFL


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes copper and it is pretty cold. A gentle cold. You could have gotten other metals too.

They make ice cubes too for the reduce-reuse-recycle crowd.


----------

